# the next meet



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

any ideas about where or when the next meet is to be?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

June/July maybe theres a few shows on though like may me and dave kg are in St Andrews for the Italian day.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

So far we've had one in Dunbarton, one in the north east, one in Glasgow so I'm thinking maybe Ayrshire or Borders if there's enough interest in these areas. What da ya think?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Central would be nice lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Central would be nice lol


I just thought it would be nice to take it round the country into areas local to peeps.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Ayr would be nice, have a day out at the beach lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Ayr would be nice, have a day out at the beach lol


I'll bring the abernethy's and Salmon sandwiches and you bring the Buckfast.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I'll bring the abernethy's and Salmon sandwiches and you bring the Buckfast.


And what are you trying to imply? lol

Not all young people from Lanarkshire hang about the streets with a bottle of 'Bucky' lol (I think i am the minority though lol)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I just thought it would be nice to take it round the country into areas local to peeps.


Totally agree just venues are a pain



spitfire said:


> I'll bring the abernethy's and Salmon sandwiches and you bring the Buckfast.


i actually had a little laugh out loud to my self at that... how sad luckily no ones in


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> And what are you trying to imply? lol
> 
> Not all young people from Lanarkshire hang about the streets with a bottle of 'Bucky' lol (I think i am the minority though lol)


:lol: :lol: :lol: No implication intended. Just havin' a larff.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> And what are you trying to imply? lol
> 
> Not all young people from Lanarkshire hang about the streets with a bottle of 'Bucky' lol (I think i am the minority though lol)


hey


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> hey


Hey Silva! where do you buy your Buckie then


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Hey Silva! where do you buy your Buckie then


Where am from,its Maddog from the local_ "wee shop"_  :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Where am from,its Maddog from the local_ "wee shop"_  :lol:


 and deep fried mars bars


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

chippy no longer do them anymore
too fattening they say


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> And what are you trying to imply? lol
> 
> Not all young people from Lanarkshire hang about the streets with a bottle of 'Bucky' lol (I think i am the minority though lol)


I'll bring the Tonic, get nice and cold from the fridges in Coatbridge (only tried it once and it is minging!)


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

its just like table wine jonny :lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Aye Ed if your a jakey bam from Bar-G lol, PM me your MSN againas i cleared out my PM inbox.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Aye Ed if your a jakey bam from Bar-G lol, PM me your MSN againas i cleared out my PM inbox.


hey bar-g isnt half as have as bad as drumpeiller 

pm sent


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I'll bring the abernethy's and Salmon sandwiches and you bring the Buckfast.


I'm there for the Abernethys


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I'm there for the Abernethys


I thought you might:lol:


----------

